# Clima em Portugal no século XX e XXI



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jun 2007 às 15:58)

Excelente trabalho académico sobre esta temática! Aborda continente e ilhas!

Link:http://www.cgul.ul.pt/pm/Siam2_Clima.pdf


----------

